# Squirrel Preparing For Halloween...



## beer-b-q (Oct 5, 2010)

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/Joke Photos/?action=view&current=Squirrel6.jpg

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/Joke Photos/?action=view&current=Squirrel5.jpg

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/Joke Photos/?action=view&current=Squirrel4.jpg

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/Joke Photos/?action=view&current=Squirrel3.jpg

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/Joke Photos/?action=view&current=Squirrel2.jpg

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/Joke Photos/?action=view&current=Squirrel1.jpg

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/Joke Photos/?action=view&current=Squirrel7.jpg
 ​


----------



## squirrel (Oct 5, 2010)

LOL! Paul that is too funny. I love Halloween! I'm trying to get something creepy together to put at the end of my driveway, like a hanged person or something. I've done the witch that flew into the tree before. Any ideas?


----------



## eman (Oct 5, 2010)

The best one is to set a dummy in a chair w/ a bowl of candy. Dummy is real person who scares the crap out of someone when they come to get candy.

or can just sit still when lil ones approach.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 5, 2010)

Yea that one was good until the teenage dumba..... wanted to mess with and old dead dude. He got his. Now you should  I'm thinking...............I'll have to get back to you on this one....


----------



## tom37 (Oct 5, 2010)

My buddy is an iron worker to set the scene. A few weeks before the big day he put together a stuffed dummy in a chair on the porch wearing wore out work cloths and a welding hood. That night after dark came he switched out the dummy for himself dressed in some worn and torn old work cloths and the same weld hood. He sat waiting for the little ones with a bowl of candy in his lap. Some poor ol guy trying to help out his kid reached in the bowl and my buddy quietly reached and touched the gentleman's arm. Oh Boy that poor guy about messed his pants. Then he was mad as a wet cat. It took a few minutes but he calmed down and admitted it was a pretty good prank.

Saw one on funny vids where the guy was hanged, but the man he scared squared off and gave him a right hook in the chops.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 5, 2010)

LOL! I saw that on AFV Tom. I can't really do anything like that because I don't get trick or treaters, too far out in the country and I have a long spooky drive-way. I was thinking about setting up something at the end of the drive-way, but don't know what.


----------



## meateater (Oct 5, 2010)

Squirrel, heres's one for ya.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 5, 2010)

LOL Meat! OMG I would sooo do that, but I'd use my real hiney and just spray paint it orange 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Everyone would think it's some big A#$ pumkins, world record even! LOL! That was great, thanks!


----------



## eman (Oct 5, 2010)

when i was a teenager ( MANY years ago) one of the older guys in the neighborhood set up a full battle scene in his front yard . Flash pots w/ black powder and all the battle sound effects. had the yard roped off and when ever someone walked down the sidewalk he would set off the tape and a few flash pots. He made the local news and the paper.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 5, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I can't really do anything like that because I don't get trick or treaters, too far out in the country and I have a long spooky drive-way. I was thinking about setting up something at the end of the drive-way, but don't know what.




 Uuummm.... giant grizzly bear sized squirrel? That would scare a few folks!..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ..... just sayin..... lol


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 5, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> Uuummm.... giant grizzly bear sized squirrel? That would scare a few folks!.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone would probably just shoot it... http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/Joke Photos/?action=view&current=gijoe.jpg


----------



## pokey (Oct 6, 2010)

Maybe in a tree?


----------



## squirrel (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL Pokey! That's funny! I'm heading to the end of the driveway to mow some grass, I'll take my camera and take a pic so you guys can have a visual, that guy hanging would work, I was thinking about a noose or something, but I'd have to put some kind of light there so when people passed by they could see it. You'll get a better visual when I post a pic. This is fun, I love all the brainstorming! Thanks for your help! Thanks Paul for posting this!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 6, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> LOL Pokey! That's funny! I'm heading to the end of the driveway to mow some grass, I'll take my camera and take a pic so you guys can have a visual, that guy hanging would work, I was thinking about a noose or something, but I'd have to put some kind of light there so when people passed by they could see it. You'll get a better visual when I post a pic. This is fun, I love all the brainstorming! Thanks for your help! Thanks Paul for posting this!


The lighting is so easy now with all the solar stuff. Just got a couple of solar spots for my palms that work great -

You might want to mow a little extra so wayward drivers can get back on the road after goin into the ditch lookin at your display


----------



## squirrel (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey Gary, I was wondering if someone wrecked could they sue me? I mean, crap I hope not. Anyway, here's some pictures of what I have to work with. I waited for a car to come by to give a better visual. I know we can come up with something super creepy!













I thought about maybe a gigantic spider web with a gigantic spider blocking my driveway, but I don't know where I would get a huge spider. It would be cool if the spider was eating a person too. with some sort of lighting.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2010)

That timber arch above the gate looks like the place a lot of old westerns used to stretch a few necks!

Hmmmm, which reminds me.

Speaking of Necktie Parties:

I Netfilxed an old one (1972) for tonight. "The Life & Times of Judge Roy Bean".

I saw it before, but it was a long time ago!

Paul Newman, Victoria Principal, Anthony Perkins, Ned Beatty, Jacqueline Bisset, John Huston, Tab Hunter,Ava Gardner, Roddy McDowall, Stacy Keach, Richard Farnsworth, Roy Jenson

Mrs. Bear aint gonna be happy, but I felt like tonight was "Old Western" time !


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey Cheryl

How about projecting an image onto plywood and cutting it out and painting it - with all of your talents that should be easy for you LOL

Nice looking spread


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Hey Cheryl
> 
> How about projecting an image onto plywood and cutting it out and painting it - with all of your talents that should be easy for you LOL
> 
> Nice looking spread




No!

Don't do that!

You'll have all the local studs hangin' out around your front entrance!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 7, 2010)

Local studs? LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here are my local studs:


----------



## mudduck (Oct 7, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Local studs? LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here are my local studs:


now he looks good to smoke with


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Local studs? LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here are my local studs:




LOL--Mudduck has it nailed.

You can invite that Local Stud over for a casual "smoke", and a couple drinks!

He doesn't look too bright---He'll never suspect anything!


----------

